# Fun with the Epic Dhol :)



## Dan Mott (May 29, 2010)

I purchased the Epic Dhol recently from *Tonehammer* - http://www.tonehammer.com/?p=1820


I really love this and i played with it today. I thought i'd post this short drumming session i did with it.

These drums are wicked cool!

Play here - http://soundcloud.com/destaana/take-3

[edit: link replaced]


----------



## stevenson-again (May 29, 2010)

seriously fantastic drum programming. holy pupu


----------



## Dan Mott (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Stevenson, glad you enjoyed it.


*Here's a new link* - http://soundcloud.com/destaana/take-3


----------



## synthetic (Jun 1, 2010)

Kick ass!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 2, 2010)

Link doesnt work.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 2, 2010)

Perhaps this thread should be in the sample talk area?


----------



## JohnG (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice drumming, Dan-Jay. Like the subtle build.


----------



## veetguitar (Jun 2, 2010)

please! Dont compress it too much. At least for us musicians here!


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 3, 2010)

hey dan - what patches did you use out of interest?


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 3, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> hey dan - what patches did you use out of interest?




Hello.

First off. Thanks to all for nice comments.


I used the master 'ALL' patch for maximum creativity 


I've always wanted to do something like this, and with the right samples that have dynamic layers and round robin, it really makes drumming come alive. Before i was making drumming patterns out of samples that were one hits without any velocity layers or round robin. 

Another example of samples making a big difference 'tool' wise to compositions, not to mention inspiring.


----------

